# tool to heat gold



## killergibbo (Feb 9, 2010)

hello all

i want some kind of idea what kind of heat gun am goin to need for this job.....if someone can give a noobie a little list of things i can look at then ill be one more step forward lol....

my kind of price range is about 90-170 pounds for one but maybe that wont get me anything who knows.......

and what sort of gas is needed cheers guys


----------



## dick b (Feb 9, 2010)

Start by reading more of the forum, everything you need to know is here. 
Go to Lazersteves website and watch the videos.
Get Hoke and read it till you understand what she is telling you to do. Then you can start to consider buying things.
http://www.goldrecovery.us/index.asp
http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs
Welcome to the forum and good luck to you in your pursuit.
dickb


----------

